# Hair loss & dandruff?



## Rebecca Meyer (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi...we've owned goats for a year now and still feel like very much beginners with everything we encounter. We have a hair loss/dandruff issue going on with one of our does.

Some background on her..she kidded for the first time 5 weeks ago. She actually had pneumonia while kidding and was treated by vet with Draxin. Her fever went away, but cough did not really. Fast forward to last week as I was milking her a worm crawled out of her butt . I gave her a dose of DuMOR as that's what I had on hand. After discussing with our extension agent that it probably wouldn't kill whatever it was, we gave Equimax (3x her weight). I noticed some hair loss and possibly mites yesterday and treated her with Ultra BOSS. Today...huge clumps of fur are now missing down to her bare skin, fresh dandruff/dried skin just peeling off. I'll attach a picture. Any ideas on what this could be?

Some things to note...she has free choice minerals and baking soda, her diet has not changed recently. Her kids are still here with her during the day (separated at night). She was copper bolused in November. She does not seem to be stressed, but does have labored breathing (which I believe is related to current worm load).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you give us details on what exactly you feed and any supplements. Remove the baking soda. They don't need it free choice.


----------



## Rebecca Meyer (Dec 7, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Remove the baking soda. They don't need it free choice.


Really? I've always read the exact opposite. That they need baking soda out in the event they have an upset stomach and will only eat it if they need it.

The grain combination i feed during milking is equal parts crimped oats, alfalfa pellets, and caprine challenger grain. She also has access to forage all day and a small bucket of chaffhaye to split between all the girls. I have one other Milker that I am feeding the exact same thing and no skin/hair loss issues with her.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Do you have or can you get a black light? Put her in a dark area and see if those spots glow a bit under the black light.
If they do, they are a fungus.


----------



## Michelle S. (Feb 26, 2018)

Did anyone determine a culprit? I've bought from a herd with similar issues and I'm not trying to bring anything bad to the homestead.


----------



## Rebecca Meyer (Dec 7, 2017)

Michelle S. said:


> Did anyone determine a culprit? I've bought from a herd with similar issues and I'm not trying to bring anything bad to the homestead.


I have not figured out a culprit yet. We've only owned her since August so I unfortunately don't know if this is normal, although I haven't noticed it before with her.

I will note that I noticed this morning that the only place where she has chunks of hair missing is where I applied the ultra boss. However she does have dandruff all over. Think it could be related??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Topicals can have the effect of hair loss. What supplements do you give? Loose mineral? Copper bolus? Selenium? Cobalt?


----------



## Rebecca Meyer (Dec 7, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Topicals can have the effect of hair loss. What supplements do you give? Loose mineral? Copper bolus? Selenium? Cobalt?


Yes, loose minerals are out with access 24/7. I copper bolused in November. There is also loose Selenium powder out free choice, but they don't seem to have much "regular" interest in that like they do the minerals. While they were pregnant they seemed to care for it more, but not as much now.


----------

